# One eyed-one horned



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

My daughter was a one eyed one horned flying purple people eater for her birthday...here are some pics. I gotta say for a 5 year old she was incredibly patient during the whole process...

http://mortissanguineprojects.shutterfly.com/


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

You have one Very Cute one eyed one horn purple people eater there! My 5yr old would never sit still longer enough!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> You have one Very Cute one eyed one horn purple people eater there! My 5yr old would never sit still longer enough!


I agree! and for a little girl to do so is a big achievement, i don't know if even i could sit still that long! :lolkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She's a cutie for sure!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

What a cutie!


----------

